# 2011 jonboat anglers of the year .....



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 1, 2010)

How would your Jonboat Team like the opportunity to compete in a 2 day event, where 1st day weights roll over to 2nd day on a lake to be drawn ...... next year for this title?

Since (as of my knowledge), Lil' Water Bassin' is the only Jonboat Club in Georgia that rewards their points champions each year, by declaring that team as club championships ......

I thought that it would be nice to offer the points champions from each club that receives an invitation to the J-BAIT an opportunity to do battle with the other points champions in a Jonboat Anglers Of The Year Championship.

ACTUALLY ...... A club's points champions would only qualify to compete in this event if they have pre-registered before their club's 3rd event of 2011 season (2010 CWBC Season). The highest finishing team from each club at season's end, that pre-registered for the J-AOY-C will receive an invitation to compete in the 2 day no entry fee event.

The cost to pre-register for the J-AOY-C will be $10.00 per angler. If your team is interested in competing in the Jonboat Anglers Of The Year Championship in 2011, just send me a private message on this forum and I will tell you where to send a check or money order for pre-registration.

Plaques will be provided by : Constant Threat Custom Baits, and I will be looking for more sponsors to help us out with this Championship.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 1, 2010)

The J-AOY-C date will be slated for (Late October 2011) the 2nd weekend following the 2011 J-BAIT.


*SCRATCH THE ABOVE DATE ...... SEE POST # 5 FOR NEWLY PROPOSED DATE*

Thanks,
Terry Lee


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

Now gunna your getting deeper and deeper into archery season. I love to fish, but I will be bowhunting. I am sure ther will be plenty that want to fish.


----------



## RAH (Aug 2, 2010)

just an idea but seeing as how we may lose alot of anglers to deer season maybe a good idea to concider doing this late january or feb. just my opinion....


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 2, 2010)

Good idea RAH, Thanks for your interest and suggestion.

Let's say that we start off the 2012 season on the first weekend in February, with the First Annual Georgia Jonboat Federation's Anglers of The Year Championship.

With this scheduled date, Cold Water Bass Club would actually use their 2011 Champions as everyone else will.

P.S ...... Thanks for your interest and comment also NorthGaBowhunter.


----------



## Shane B. (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, and make it a mega bucks tx! I mean swing for the fence on this one!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 2, 2010)

Shane B. said:


> Yeah, and make it a mega bucks tx! I mean swing for the fence on this one!



Please inform every Jonboat Club Member that you know about this event. The purse for the tournament as of now will be based on how many teams pre-register for a chance to qualify for a birth in the AOY Championship, which will pay back 100 Percent of the dues @ this event. And, of coarse we will target sponsors to help us out as well.

We may have landed a great sponsor ALREADY !!!! Details to come. I will ask this potential sponsor to make the announcement on this thread once details have became final.

This event will place all of The Georgia Jonboat Clubs' Championship Teams for 2011 on the same waters for two days (Provided that each of those teams were pre-registered by the dead line), and should make for a spectacular jonboat tournament. And don't worry, I am gonna continue to swing away Shane.


----------



## Steve78 (Aug 9, 2010)

RAH said:


> just an idea but seeing as how we may lose alot of anglers to deer season maybe a good idea to concider doing this late january or feb. just my opinion....



We don't lose a few of us...Look at some of the turnouts for CWBC last year, one of the biggest draws was opening day of gun season at Horton.


Seriously though, I like this idea HH.


----------



## jerad (Aug 9, 2010)

Now. If this thing cant get more confusing by the minute.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks a lot Steve.

If you don't mind, please spread the word about this Championship event. The more teams that we get registered before the DEAD LINE, the better the payout will be for our Georgia Jonboat Circuits' Anglers Of The Year, and the other qualifying Club Championship Teams.

People outside of the Jonboat Anglers are really liking the idea of this Championship Tournament. As soon as we land a Primary Sponsor that in return will have their organization  carry the Title Name of the AOY Championship, I would like to link this tread to the web site forum of every club that have invitations to the J-BAIT.

So, as I've stressed before ...... only us Jonboat Anglers/Members can build this event into great one. So please, help get the word out everyone.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 9, 2010)

jerad said:


> Now. If this thing cant get more confusing by the minute.



NOW - NOW jerad   ........ Do you need for me to slow down a lil' bit?

Thanks for following our Jonboat Circuit Discussions ...... WE LOVE YOU MAN


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Jared, and anyone else that I may have confused .....

The Jonboat A.O.Y Championship that I'm working on putting together is an entirely different event from the J-BAIT.

The Jonboat Clubs that  are receiving J-BAIT invitations in 2011, would be the only clubs eligible in which your team could qualify for the A.O.Y through.

So, join one of those Georgia Jonboat Clubs, pay your $20.00 (per team) J-AOY-C dues before your clubs 3rd tournament of 2011 and become the highest finishing team in your club that pre- registered ....... and your team will qualify to compete in the J-AOY-C.


----------



## jerad (Aug 10, 2010)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> NOW - NOW jerad   ........ Do you need for me to slow down a lil' bit?
> 
> Thanks for following our Jonboat Circuit Discussions ...... WE LOVE YOU MAN


   Ok. I just cant seem to figure out all the rules. But, you are doing a good job by trying to get this thing rolling..  My hat is off to you..


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 10, 2010)

jerad said:


> Ok. I just cant seem to figure out all the rules. But, you are doing a good job by trying to get this thing rolling..  My hat is off to you..



I truly appreciate the compliment jerad. I agree that I may be somewhat confusing as I try to explain some of the ideas that are swimming around in my head 

I just thought that our (Ga.) Jonboat Anglers may enjoy a chance to participate in a Champions Vs. Champions tournament for the AOY title.

Some guys are criticizing my idea about this event as well as the new format that has been put into place for our Jonboat State Championship. My take on the matter is ...... If I had not started the ball rollin', it would probably still be sitting idle.

We will see how many of the anglers are interested by the time that each club's 3rd tournament rolls around next year.


----------



## Steve78 (Aug 10, 2010)

So just to clear this up for me, this will be the third tournament of this year's season, or next year's season for Coldwater that fees are due?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 12, 2010)

Steve78 said:


> So just to clear this up for me, this will be the third tournament of this year's season, or next year's season for Coldwater that fees are due?



All dues for teams that would like to compete for a chance to qualify for a spot in the 2011 J-AOY-C will be due before the 3rd tournament of their respective Club's 2011 season.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 12, 2010)

We had our first team to sign up today, and I have a meeting within the next 2 weeks with our potential Primary Sponsor.

Southern Jon Boat Anglers
Jim Lee & Ted Lee


Thanks for the support guys.


----------



## brandon hightower (Nov 28, 2010)

im sure i would like to compete when the time comes.. i will sign up asap ..


----------

